# Phoenix Arizona area - anyone else out here?



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I recently moved to the Phoenix, AZ area and I don't see any competitions scheduled nearby. Are any of you over in this area? I miss having audio buddies nearby!

-JZ


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

I am but you already know that ....

We need to go rzr riding again soon....once the 100+ degree days go away or go up to the mountains!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Dude I have to share the photos from that trip with you.
Also, need to do that again sometime. I still can't believe how much awesome.


----------



## vet883 (Feb 12, 2017)

I live in Tempe , but work on camelback in Phoenix.been here for years . Never seen a gtg or sq event. Seen spl events but that’s all really.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

Live in Chandler, work in Mesa. Not much for competition around here in years. But the market is huge for people interested in great sound. It just doesn't seem like the competitions are wanted. The last promoter we had in the area was surrounded by controversy and everything just fizzled after that.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Justin, I imagine you've already looked in to it but just in case you haven't, you might want to dig through the old AZ meet threads and see if any of those folks are still active in the hobby by shooting them an email or PM through the site. I know some of the guys I knew in that area aren't active on the forums but I'm told are still in the hobby in one way or another. Maybe reach out to Don (buzzman) and see what he's up to these days; he seemed to be the nucleus for the area for a period of time.

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...ther-april-25th-2015-a.html?highlight=phoenix

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/259393-phoenix-gtg-meet-greet.html


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Hello Doug! I've briefly visited Mobile Solutions during a training and it is a super dangerous place, I could buy one of everything in that shop! I'm happy to see there is a lot of collaboration going on there and a lot of very high-level teaching too. Super classy stuff.

Hi vet883, send me a PM sometime if you'd like to swap stories or meet up for some ramen.

Erin, great idea and thank you for the links. I'll go see what Don is up to.


----------



## vet883 (Feb 12, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

I'd love to join that meetup! Justin has my cell so Just let me know when....hopefully my truck will be out of the shop by then....


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

I live in Scottsdale, but am not really interested in competitions.


----------



## vet883 (Feb 12, 2017)

I can meet this weekend . Saturday eve ? Next weekend working.


----------



## vet883 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi Justin. I think my pm wasn’t delivered. Wasn’t being rude. Maybe something in settings . 
I’m open to meeting .


----------



## vet883 (Feb 12, 2017)

Gem, I’ve never entered a audio competition. Haven’t had an RTA done yet either. Just enjoying music, and the ability to get lost in it


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

No worries!
I'm also happy with an informal get-together, no competition needed.

This Saturday evening sounds good!
I love food, so getting together for a meal is my favorite kind of speaker geekin'

How about 6pm at Ramen Dozo on the corner of McClintock and Southern in Tempe?


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

I will sadly have to miss. It is my friends and I's annual motorcycle trip this weekend.


----------



## vet883 (Feb 12, 2017)

Great. I’m be there at six .


----------



## vet883 (Feb 12, 2017)

Used to live in apartments next to there .


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

I could do that. I am an old school guy, and don't have a beauty install or a big car. But it is solid and sounds OK.


----------



## vet883 (Feb 12, 2017)

Great ? .love to meet you guys . .


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Justin Zazzi said:


> I recently moved to the Phoenix, AZ area and I don't see any competitions scheduled nearby. Are any of you over in this area? I miss having audio buddies nearby!
> 
> -JZ


Hey Justin, I'm not sure about competitions, but COO of Morel America, Casey Thorson, lives in nearby Chandler, AZ now. He's a super chill guy and has a great little system in his VW Passat. He usually goes to any local IASCA/MECA shows and other meets to demo & promote product.

EMAIL: casey AT morelamerica DOT com
(877) 667-3511 xt708


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I believe Mikey Guthrie (Pro Audio S-10, Passat, S4 infamy) is in the area as well. I'm not sure how much he is on DIYMA anymore. He is somewhat active on FB again, if you're willing to wade into that cesspool.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

This would have been great, but my Audi is at the dealership and they want to keep it over the weekend.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

bbfoto, thanks for the referral to Casey, I sent him a message.

rton20s, I don't facebook.

Doug, don't worry about your car. I'm mostly interested in some good Japanese food and meeting some new friends! There will be other dinners soon where we can see your car too.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'm heading to the restaurant soon. I'll be wearing a blue shirt.


----------



## vet883 (Feb 12, 2017)

Any body here at ramen dozo.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

I am out.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Im in Chandler. Lets set up a meet next weekend


----------



## vet883 (Feb 12, 2017)

It was good meeting you Justin. We gotta do this again. Would really be cool ? to get to getter with more people that share the love of audio.


----------



## vet883 (Feb 12, 2017)

I work next Saturday, but i can meet after six.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

It was fun meeting you vet883, and you have some really neat stories I want to hear more of!

I will do this again on the weekend of August 3rd and everyone is welcome to join.


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

So, we need another meetup!


----------



## vet883 (Feb 12, 2017)

Yes we do. I get back in town late Friday night .


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Shoot, I'll be out of town this weekend starting Friday.

jdunk and vet, you two should meet and get some food!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Any chance for an east side meet?


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

I live on the west side, wanna meet in the middle somewhere (downtown)? Local Brewery? I know Mother Brunch is usually good. Or Four Peaks in Tempe (but that could get busy).

Also what time we thinking? Saturday afternoon or evening?


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm east side, but will be at Mobile Solutions helping with classes all weekend this weekend.


----------



## vet883 (Feb 12, 2017)

Afternoon would probably be better for me. I might put in a couple hrs at work Saturday morning , so I’ll be in Phoenix , camelback / sr51 area.


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Sorry, have been busy the past couple of nights. Anyone up for meeting tomorrow afternoon like around 1pm?

Pizza People Pub on Central Ave?

If too late notice, we should plan a meeting for Saturday, September 7th.


----------



## vet883 (Feb 12, 2017)

September 7th works better. I blew a tire on the way to the airport Wednesday night won’t have tires till Monday


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

vet883 said:


> September 7th works better. I blew a tire on the way to the airport Wednesday night won’t have tires till Monday


Sounds great! Hopefully Justin will be in town then too and Doug will be available, and everyone else that wants to come will also be able to schedule it in.

People: Saturday, September 7th around 1:00pm! Mark it in your calendars!

Where:TBD but possible Peoples Pizza Pub on Central for a central location.


----------



## Dadjanik13 (Jan 25, 2018)

I am interested in joining. I live in the east valley, Queen Creek.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

On the 7th I'll have the Audi in Denver for the Rocky Mountain International Audio Fest.

I'll be around one of these times though. Keep them coming.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

jdunk54nl said:


> Sounds great! Hopefully Justin will be in town then too and Doug will be available, and everyone else that wants to come will also be able to schedule it in.
> 
> People: Saturday, September 7th around 1:00pm! Mark it in your calendars!
> 
> Where:TBD but possible Peoples Pizza Pub on Central for a central location.


Looks good to me, it's on my calendar!


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey Friends,
A family thing came up on the 7th so I won't be able to make it anymore. 

I will hopefully be available the next time though. 

We should just do a 2nd Saturday of the month type thing and it happens every month at a rotating location.


----------



## vet883 (Feb 12, 2017)

It’s on my calendar. For Saturday at 1pm. At the suggested location. Holler back y’all. If you’re able to make it.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

vet883 and I will be there.

jdunk54nl is busy this weekend.

Dadjanik13 can you make it on Saturday?

anyone else want to join?


----------



## Dadjanik13 (Jan 25, 2018)

Yep, I’m still in.


----------



## vet883 (Feb 12, 2017)

Good times guys should join us. All are invited come join us


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Wish I could have been. 


October 19th for the next one?


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

jdunk54nl said:


> October 19th for the next one?


Sounds good to me!
The food at People's Pizza Place was mediocre. Lets choose somewhere else.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Does October 19th work for anyone else? We really want to meet more people here!


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Justin Zazzi said:


> Does October 19th work for anyone else? We really want to meet more people here!


Anyone else up for October 19th meet up? Deciding between this or off roading!


----------



## jpsandberg (Jun 12, 2008)

I might be able to do Saturday. Do you have enough interest? Time/location picked?



Justin Zazzi said:


> Does October 19th work for anyone else? We really want to meet more people here!


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm doing Cars and Coffee in Chandler in the AM. Might be up for some wheeling in the afternoon or hanging out in the evening.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I will be eating dinner at either the Asiana Market on Dobson and Southern, or at Maskadores Taco Shop on Warner and McClintock tomorrow evening starting at 6pm.

You are all welcome to join me.
Or suggest a new time and place.

Send me a PM here if you do not already have my phone number so we can communicate a little faster.

~JZ


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Justin Zazzi said:


> I will be eating dinner at either the Asiana Market on Dobson and Southern, or at Maskadores Taco Shop on Warner and McClintock tomorrow evening starting at 6pm.
> 
> You are all welcome to join me.
> Or suggest a new time and place.
> ...


Are you saying this is for tonight or for Saturday? Are you available Saturday?



jpsandberg said:


> I might be able to do Saturday. Do you have enough interest? Time/location picked?


Around noon/1pm works for me and I can drive most places. If we want to do even an earlier meetup for coffee/breakfast I am open to that too....I could even get some off roading in if we did breakfast...

I just have to be back in Goodyear by 4:30pm for their fall festival. My wife's local business (A Youth theatre company) is performing and I would probably be dead if I miss that.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

jdunk54nl said:


> Are you saying this is for tonight or for Saturday? Are you available Saturday?


Yeah by "tomorrow evening" I meant Saturday.



jdunk54nl said:


> Around noon/1pm works for me and I can drive most places. If we want to do even an earlier meetup for coffee/breakfast I am open to that too....I could even get some off roading in if we did breakfast...


What about visiting Cars and Coffee in Chandler with Doug Dobson?

~JZ


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Justin Zazzi said:


> What about visiting Cars and Coffee in Chandler with Doug Dobson?
> 
> ~JZ


That is an idea....I do like cars....and I do like coffee...

Doug is that an option or is this more of an "exclusive" thing? If it is, what are the times?


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Alright people, 
Justin and I are going to go to the cars and coffee event around 8:30am. It lasts until around 10pm. We figured we will go get lunch or something close by when we are done there.

Address is 
1090 W. Queen Creek Rd
Chandler, AZ 85248


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Sorry I am busy chasing down shakes and buzzes.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

jdunk54nl and I went to Cars and Coffee in Chandler this morning. We met Doug Dobson there and had a great time then went to each a late breakfast.

Next month we will be meeting at the same event and same time. Cars and Coffee at 8:30am in Chandler. After we get there we can toodle around and get food or whatever we decide, no set plan other than enjoy.


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Justin Zazzi said:


> jdunk54nl and I went to Cars and Coffee in Chandler this morning. We met Doug Dobson there and had a great time then went to each a late breakfast.
> 
> Next month we will be meeting at the same event and same time. Cars and Coffee at 8:30am in Chandler. After we get there we can toodle around and get food or whatever we decide, no set plan other than enjoy.


Cars and coffee was cool. Doug's audi sounds pretty dang good. Had a good lunch at a little Taco shop.

To top everything off saw some really cool software and some other cool things that I don't know how much I'm allowed to mention....that's how awesome the stuff is!


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Next meetup is Saturday, 11/16/19 8:30am at the Chandler Cars and Coffee 

Address is
1090 W. Queen Creek Rd
Chandler, AZ 85248


****FYI*****
This thread will soon stop being updated as more and more people move to the new cooler site.
*********


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

jdunk54nl said:


> Next meetup is Saturday, 11/16/19 8:30am at the Chandler Cars and Coffee
> 
> Address is
> 1090 W. Queen Creek Rd
> ...


What site is that?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

The real Subzero said:


> What site is that?


https://www.caraudiojunkies.com/forum.php


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Last update on this for this site:

Reminder!

Tomorrow 8:30am at cars and coffee meet up. Handcrafted car audio will probably be there so let's meet by their tent area.

Address is
1090 W. Queen Creek Rd
Chandler, AZ 85248

We will meet there, look at the cars fairly quickly and then go to breakfast/lunch

There is a restaurant called Egg n Joe near there that has good reviews and looks like a decent menu choice
https://eggnjoe.com/menu/

4010 S. Arizona Ave.
Suite 4
Chandler,AZ 85248

PM me for my cell number if you are planning on going!


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Just saw this thread the other day.....short notice, but is anyone going to cars and coffee on 2/22/20? I'm going to head up there for a little bit....would be nice to meet everyone.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

thehoff said:


> Just saw this thread the other day.....short notice, but is anyone going to cars and coffee on 2/22/20? I'm going to head up there for a little bit....would be nice to meet everyone.


Following


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

All updates are over here





Phoenix Arizona Area Meetups


We had this thread over on the other site so figured it should be transferred here. Tomorrow October 19, 2019 Justin Zazzi and I (Doug Dobson will also be there) are going to the cars and coffee event at 8:30 am. It lasts until 10pm. We are going to grab lunch/coffee close by once we are...



www.caraudiojunkies.com


----------



## Azhifiguy (Aug 25, 2019)

Just posted the on the other site, would really like to meet up and make some friends in the local scene


----------



## BigBRN (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes I was just about to post this same thread glad I saw this one before I looked like a fool and tried to start another. Im on the sw side of PHX I sure would like to hear some other peoples ideas of what "sounds good" just to see if my ear is worth a crap after 35 years of this. I think my ear improves but at the same time my hearing decrease about twice the amount so.....yeahh whats that law...oh yea diminishing returns. I own a umik-1 barely know how to use it, so anybody wants to get together and try to figure this out or better yet already knows what I don't, yeah i'd like to learn and nothing beats hearing so......


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

We meet once a month (first Saturday of the month usually) and all updates are posted over on caj (linked above)


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Just an FYI, we have been meeting up every month still. Usually info is posted on car audio junkies but I will post it here every once in a great while.

This month, here is the info:

Original Hamburger Works on Thomas & 15th ave @ 5pm on Saturday, August 7.

2801 N 15th Ave, Phoenix, AZ 85007
Original Hamburger Works · 2801 N 15th Ave, Phoenix, AZ 85007

Pm me for my cell number if you're interested!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Maybe i will remember to go.


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Random update: Meetup tomorrow

Here is the plan for Saturday, 12/11/21 (This date makes me happy as it is a palindrome)

Meet at Noon at

The Beach House AZ

501 E Camelback Rd, Phoenix, AZ 85012

Google Maps


Pm me for my cell if you are new


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Right now our plan for Saturday's Meetup is La Grande Orange for lunch or dinner. Still hashing time out, but at least that time range.


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Meetup Details:
Saturday, January 8th @ 5pm

Location: 
La Grande Orange
4410 N 40th St, Phoenix, AZ 85018









La Grande Orange Grocery & Pizzeria · 4410 N 40th St, Phoenix, AZ 85018


★★★★★ · Grocery store




goo.gl


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Discord group was just created for the Phoenix F'n A group (food and audio). If you want the link, send me a PM.


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

PM for discord group link to sign up for that!

Meetup
2/5/22 @ 11am

Chino Bandido for Lunch
310 W Bell Rd, Phoenix, AZ 85023









Chino Bandido · 310 W Bell Rd, Phoenix, AZ 85023


★★★★★ · Mexican restaurant




goo.gl


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Another Month is approaching us!

Here is the details for the next meetup

Saturday May 14th @ 4pm

Throne Brewing & Pizza Kitchen
1326 N Central Ave Phoenix Az

Throne Brewing & Pizza Kitchen
602) 795-7954
ttps://goo.gl/maps/e5sHKYfqAPwo812Q7


We now use discord to organize all of us, since we have people across many audio forums joining us these days!
*__*


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Two meetups this month!

First one is this Saturday 8/13/2022 from 11am - 3pm at Daren's house
He will showcase all of his audio rooms, especially his home theatre! It is something everyone should see. Features an NX8 (IIRC), JTR speakers and subs, htp-1 processor, Dsonic amps (I think), and more!
PM me for more details!










Second one is actually hosted by the Arizona AV Club. It is speakerfest 2022!
Saturday 8/27/2022
10am - 4pm
13001 N. La Montana Drive, Fountain Hills AZ 85268
https://azavclub.com/calendar
https://azavclub.com/calendar


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Great Meetup at @dhahlen house!

Watched whiplash as our main movie. Very good to watch on this setup!
Also, the beginning of The Greatest Showman literally was shaking the entire room when the audience stomped their feet! So crazy! All of us were just giggling uncontrollably. It was great!

Note* the equipment rack was hard to get a good picture of due to the lighting.


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Meetup this month is going to be at my house!

PM me for location details

Will start at either 1pm or 5pm, that is still being decided

BYOD (Bring your own drinks)

I will be making some homemade pizza (bbq chicken/jalapeno/bacon/bell pepper and a pep/bacon/jalapeno/bell pepper). It will be ready right at one of those start times.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Are there any more SQ meets with vehicles?


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

The real Subzero said:


> Are there any more SQ meets with vehicles?


Yes, everyone always has their vehicle with them at these and we usually listen to each others if someone has made a change since the past time.
You can listen to my truck, my wife's SUV, and my RZR this month  The rzr is a one off super custom designed system via Justin Zazzi. It is awesome.


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

5pm is the official start time for Saturday! PM me for my address if you aren't part of the discord group!

Pizza will be being pulled out of the smoker at 5pm and ready to eat!
Bring your own drinks!

My home theater will be playing music (maybe watch a movie too) - Monolith htp-1, buckeye 502mp amps, Philharmonic BMR towers, monitor, and mini monitors
I have the rzr, my truck, and my wife's suv you can listen to if you want, all have custom installs in them.
I have some jbl 305p mk ii's and Neumi bs5p's you can listen to as well.


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

We are having an impromptu meetup tomorrow for Justin Zazzi to showcase how to eq/tune a system from start to finish.
This will include how to measure, how to eq, how to use all pass filters if needed, etc. Come see a master tuner do their thing!
It will be using an adau chipset and sigma studio in this case, but this should apply for any eq/tune for vehicle, homes, boats, etc. In this case, it will be using the Harley Davidson amps and stage 2 speakers in the front, stage 1 speakers in the rear, and a 10" rockford marine sub. This is all in a 2010 Rzr 800s. See you all there!


Location: My house (PM for address)
Start time: 10:00am
End time: ???


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Had a great meetup again last week but didn't quite finish the rzr tune! We were there (mostly messing around and asking A BUNCH of questions), until about 1am .

SO, we are having another meetup this Saturday to finish the rzr AND to finish building the speakers (putting the surround, voice coil, etc on a speaker) that we did the other day. (cost for speaker is $50 and very limited kits).


We are having an impromptu meetup tomorrow for Justin Zazzi to showcase how to eq/tune a system from start to finish.
This will include how to measure, how to eq, how to use all pass filters if needed, etc. Come see a master tuner do their thing!
It will be using an adau chipset and sigma studio in this case, but this should apply for any eq/tune for vehicle, homes, boats, etc. In this case, it will be using the Harley Davidson amps and stage 2 speakers in the front, stage 1 speakers in the rear, and a 10" rockford marine sub. This is all in a 2010 Rzr 800s. See you all there!


Location: My house (PM for address)
Start time: 10:00am
End time: ???


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

December meetup!

Location: Matt's Big Breakfast 
825 N 1st St, Phoenix, AZ 85004

Date: 12/10/2022
Time 8:00am-noon

Meetup at Matt's Big Breakfast downtown!
Come hang out, talk audio, listen to the vehicles there, eat good food, etc.!


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Anyone interested in a road trip???






2023 California Competition Events


2022 season's done, starting with 2023. https://www.caraudiojunkies.com/image/gif;base64,R0lGODlhAQABAIAAAAAAAP///yH5BAEAAAAALAAAAAABAAEAAAIBRAA7 There was a couple events in Vegas this past weekend, I didn't get a chance to post them. November 20th - There's a G2G event in NorCal...



www.caraudiojunkies.com


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Some of us are heading out here next weekend! We have some more room in vehicles if you want to join!
I will be leaving Friday night around 5pm and coming back Sunday after the competition. We are staying at @Justin Zazzi 's house in L.A.



nadams5755 said:


> January 2023:
> 
> January 14th. SoCal SPL Kickoff at Tune Time in Redlands CA:
> Basswars - https://www.facebook.com/events/1074416273258174/
> ...


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I have enough room for people to stay and plenty of food to eat. All are welcome to come visit.


----------

